# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  AI voice avatars, WellSaid Labs Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - WellSaid Labs Inc.

wellsaidlabs.com/features/avatars

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI voice actors sound more human than ever—and they’re ready to hire"
A new wave of startups are using deep learning to build synthetic voice actors for digital assistants, video-game characters, and corporate videos.

by Karen Hao
July 9, 2021

----------

